# Bpc-157



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with BPC-157? For those who don't know about it, it is a peptide produced from stomach fluids. Anyway, it is supposed to have excellent healing powers including the healing of tendons, ligaments, and muscles, etc. From what I have read about it most people inject once or twice a day near the injury for a duration of 1 to 3 weeks.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> Has anyone had any experience with BPC-157? For those who don't know about it, it is a peptide produced from stomach fluids. Anyway, it is supposed to have excellent healing powers including the healing of tendons, ligaments, and muscles, etc. From what I have read about it most people inject once or twice a day near the injury for a duration of 1 to 3 weeks.


They inject it into their joints...? 
P.S. 
That isn't safe at all unless you are a doctor


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

naes said:


> They inject it into their joints...?
> P.S.
> That isn't safe at all unless you are a doctor


They inject it subcutaneously near the injury through an insulin syringe. Most doses are around 250 mcg to 500 mcg once or twice daily.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> They inject it subcutaneously near the injury through an insulin syringe. Most doses are around 250 mcg to 500 mcg once or twice daily.


Got any links so I can read about it?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

naes said:


> Got any links so I can read about it?


https://bengreenfieldfitness.com/2016/05/how-to-use-bpc-157/


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> https://bengreenfieldfitness.com/2016/05/how-to-use-bpc-157/


Very interesting. Wish there was more stuff online about it though


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I used some about a year and a half ago trying to speed up recovery of a minor gym injury. Didn't get anything out of it as far as I could tell. Could've just not been legit BPC-157 as most research chemical sites are pretty sketchy as far as I know.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> I used some about a year and a half ago trying to speed up recovery of a minor gym injury. Didn't get anything out of it as far as I could tell. Could've just not been legit BPC-157 as most research chemical sites are pretty sketchy as far as I know.


How did you get it? Did you buy it off the internet? Because I have a buddy that has used it and he gets it from his personal trainer.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> How did you get it? Did you buy it off the internet? Because I have a buddy that has used it and he gets it from his personal trainer.


Yes, I got it online from a company that sold research chemicals and peptides. Can't recall which one. I'm sure that personal trainer gets it from a place like that, too.


----------

